# Bonnet Creek or HGVC



## stratusnj75 (Jul 18, 2008)

I am looking to hear from those who have stayed at Bonnet Creek and either of the HGVC's in Orlando.  I am looking to book in May of next year and have a few RCI deposits I would like to use, but the family loves Bonnet Creek.  Will the family kill me if I book the HGVC over Bonnet Creek.  The kids love the lazy river at Bonnet Creek and the wife loves the "newness" of Bonnet Creek.  
  Proximity to Disney is not a factor in my decision as we are just as likely to spend a couple of days at Universal or Seaworld as we are disney.  Please help.

Thanks,
Devin


----------



## bnoble (Jul 18, 2008)

We're probably still 1-2 months from seeing BC deposits for May---Wyndham tends to deposit about 7-8 months in advance, and most resorts have only gone through March '09 so far.  Seeing as how there were a nice little bundle of March BC deposits, and May is pretty quiet in Orlando, I think you've still got a puncher's chance.

If there are options at *both* HGVCs that work for you, I'd let your search run for a bit longer until (a) the Wyndham resorts generally are deposited into May, or (b) there's only one HGVC left.

You might also consider Orange Lake's North Village or River Island---there's a lazy river (but not necessarily nearby if you are in North), and both sections are relatively new.

But, if you're down to only one viable alternative left, I might not risk it.


----------



## stratusnj75 (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks, Brian.  I am a Fairfield owner so if I went to Bonnet Creek I would probably just book with FF points.  Went to OLCC last year, so that is a no go.  I am more looking for a comparision of Bonnet Creek to the HGVC's properties from folks who have been to both.  Sounds like comparing the 2 HGVC properties the I-drive one is nicer but how does it compare to Bonnet Creek?

Devin


----------



## luv2vacation (Jul 18, 2008)

Although I've never been to BC, we just returned from HGVC International Drive and _absolutely loved it_ - would go there again in a heartbeat.  I posted a review on TUG.

Even though we didn't have any kids with us, we did notice MANY activities going on and all the kids really seemed to be having a great time.  One day the resort rented a huge blow-up water slide for the kids.  They also have dive-in movies on a big blow-up screen 2x per week.  Kids can swim and watch, parents can lounge on lounge chairs and/or spend time in the hot tub nearby.  (They showed the Spiderwyck Chronicles the one night we went down.)  There is also a lounge with 2 pool tables (free).

We spent one _whole_ day by the pool, there is a deli right there, a full-serve bar, and a restaurant that serves such dishes as chicken strips to fettuccine alfredo.  The best thing is you don't even have to get up - just flag a waiter/waitress and everything is taken care of.

As for the newness, we stayed in the newest building (#7, which I requested), and it had QUITE a WOW factor.  I'm sure your wife would be impressed.

The location was great, too.  We went to Hollywood Studios one day, Downtown Disney, and Universal 3 days.  Nothing took more than 15 min. to get to.

If you would like any more info, feel free to PM me - I took tons of pictures of the main pool area and the unit.

(Just for comparison sake, we usually stay at Marriotts, don't often go out of their system.  HGVC service - the little things- was better than any Marriott I've yet been to, and I've been to many.  Also, the units and facilities is right up there with the best of the Marriotts that I have stayed at.)


----------



## bnoble (Jul 18, 2008)

Devin: if you're worried about those RCI weeks expiring, why not just put in a request for BC?  If it hits, you can use your 2009 points for something else, pool them, or rent them out.  I'd especially consider this if you are thinking later May when it is no longer Value season to book internally.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 18, 2008)

I have been to both and preferred the Hiltons, by far!  Location of BC is nice, and I did love that lazy river, too.  But I love the luxury of the Hilton on International Drive, and I am looking forward to the new Hilton resort.


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 18, 2008)

Since I haven't been to BC, I can't help you out on the comparisons.  But to follow up on luv2vacation's post, you can take a look at the July Grand Scapes Activities flyer (PDF file) to get a feel for the activities that are available at the HGVC properties.

When we were at the Seaworld location last year, we took advantage of several of the activities, and I think our daughter enjoyed the days we stayed at the resort over the days we went to the parks!

Kurt


----------



## sml2181 (Jul 18, 2008)

*HGVC International Drive slide show*

Haven't been to Bonnet Creek. Could have gotten the exchange using HGVC points but read some complaints about the beds and I love the HGVC beds at the Tuscany resort (HGVC International Drive) so we went there again.

Here is the link to a slide show which I received from HGVC after I bought my first points - they made that first reservation for me before we were in the system. It is 2 years old, but I think it is still very accurate (last visited in May this year).

Slide show HGVC International Drive: 
http://www.kodakgallery.com/Slidesh...show.jsp?mode=fromshare&Ux=0&mode=fromshare&c


----------



## Lisa P (Jul 18, 2008)

Bonnet Creek has some fun, family-friendly amenities that I'm not sure are offered at the HGVCs... floating river, pool slide, mini-golf, ping pong, computer library w/4 PCs for guest usage.  The HGVC resorts have lovely waterfall pools and a slightly more upscale feel.  All three are really top shelf, IMO, with a lot to offer.  Everyone has their own preferences on the room decor, though they're comparable, to me.

To choose, I'd consider the location and what kinds of resort amenities you and your family prefer.  If you'll spend a few days at Universal, HGVC Sea World probably has the shortest drive there.  Also, many 2BRs at the HGVCs are lock-offs.  At the HGVC Int'l Dr. location, the 2BRs sleep 6.  At the HGVC SW location, the 2BRs sleep 8.  Bonnet Creek units are ALL dedicated - no lock-offs at all - and the 2BRs sleep 8.  Depending on your family, this may or may not matter.    HTH.


----------



## luv2vacation (Jul 18, 2008)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I believe HGVC International Drive also has 2 BR's that sleep 8 (in addition to the sllep 6 L/O's).


----------



## JT62 (Jul 27, 2008)

luv2vacation said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I believe HGVC International Drive also has 2 BR's that sleep 8 (in addition to the sllep 6 L/O's).



I am currently in a three bedroom at HGVC on International Drive, and the two bedroom part of it does sleep 8 (a king bed in the master bedroom, two queens in the second bedroom and a sofa sleeper)

I have never stayed at Bonnet Creek, but have stayed at OLCC, Vistana, Marriott Grand Vista and CPGV. HGVC is very nice, and I would LOVE to stay here again (I traded in, and they have a 1 in 4 rule) My kids think it's great and love the pool. We are in building 1 (presumably older) and it looks new.

I can't believe you could be unhappy with HGVC.

JT


----------



## london (Jul 27, 2008)

*HGVC at Seaworld*

We stayed at HGVC Seaworld about 3 years ago and it was fantastic.

The location and amenities worked fine for us. High quality resort.


----------



## suekap (Jul 27, 2008)

We are staying at HGCV-International Drive in 2 weeks, Can someone tell me,
do I need to bring laundry soap, dish soap, shampoo, conditioner?  Also, do they give extra toilet paper or towel paper? I just thought of something else, do I need to bring coffee filters?  If so, what kind?


----------



## luv2vacation (Jul 27, 2008)

suekap said:


> We are staying at HGCV-International Drive in 2 weeks, Can someone tell me,
> do I need to bring laundry soap, dish soap, shampoo, conditioner?  Also, do they give extra toilet paper or towel paper? I just thought of something else, do I need to bring coffee filters?  If so, what kind?




You _don't_ need to bring coffee (or filters), dish detergent, or laundry det.  They give you some to start and when you run out, just call, and they'll bring you more (free) right away.  They also start you off with sample sizes of shampoo, conditioner, mouthwash, lotion, & bar soap for each bathroom.  They will replenish during mid-week cleaning.  I always bring my own soap & shampoo but, I imagine if you needed more of that stuff, you could just call for that, too.


----------



## lprstn (Jul 27, 2008)

Well I've stayed at both and HVGC is larger and is more developed.  I stay at Bonnet creek quite often ... as its easy for me to book and I do kinda get the Disney feel as you get the "Disney" resort channels at Bonnet Creek and its extremely close to everything Disney.  However, if given the choice to get a 28K deposit for a HVGC week over spending all the points it's cost for a week at Bonnet, I'd do the HVGC week and save my points for another trip.


----------



## suekap (Jul 28, 2008)

lprstn said:


> Well I've stayed at both and HVGC is larger and is more developed.  I stay at Bonnet creek quite often ... as its easy for me to book and I do kinda get the Disney feel as you get the "Disney" resort channels at Bonnet Creek and its extremely close to everything Disney.  However, if given the choice to get a 28K deposit for a HVGC week over spending all the points it's cost for a week at Bonnet, I'd do the HVGC week and save my points for another trip.



GREAT!  A little less to pack, I might still have to bring laundry detergent because I do 1-2 loads a day.  I am sure that they won't bring me that much.  I hope we are eligible for a mid week cleaning as well.  We traded in thru RCI.


----------



## luv2vacation (Jul 28, 2008)

suekap - we also traded in through RCI.  We got a mid-week cleaning.  And I did laundry most every day.  Each time I called, they brought me 3-4 individual packets.  I called twice.  I also saw some people just asking for them at the front desk in the lobby - I _really_ don't think you need to bring it.  They are _very_ accommodating.


----------



## ajdon (Jul 28, 2008)

*Been to both - recently*

Just went to Bonnet Creek in June and went to HGVC - I-Drive last year.  Ok, HGVC seems a little more exclusive because of the clientele.  Just look at how much you can purchase Wyndham points for as opposed to the cost of HGVC.  I did love Bonnet Creek’s lazy river and the bus to the parks was a nice perk.  I'd stay in either and be comfortable with my family but if I were on a Honeymoon or it was just the wife and I, I'd opt for HGVC.  Ok fine, I'm a snob...


----------

